# wave height history in the gulf stream



## millyman01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like to cross the Gulf Stream in my Mac 22 this coming February. I am a little concerned about getting good weather windows both ways. The daily wave height history for the last few years would be helpful. Is there a website for this?


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

millyman01 said:


> I would like to cross the Gulf Stream in my Mac 22 this coming February. I am a little concerned


I sincerely hope that you take this in the spirit as offered, but I think that you certainly should be very concerned, and at the least go with a well experienced crewed buddy boat of more substantial build.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruis...7-nga-pilot-charts-urls-direct-downloads.html


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Are you going to Bermuda, Bimini or Buenos Aires? Where are you putting in - Miami? Tampa? Fort Lauderdale? Charleston? Newport News? Milwaukee? I have crossed the Gulf Stream with gentle rollers not even showing a whitecap. Another time, we had three waterspouts in sight at once. Wave height is not the only issue. Things can change in two hours from nice to nasty. The last time we crossed, in a heavy 40' Swan, three other boats ended up having injured crew helicoptered back to Bermuda. This AFTER a personalized weather presentation by Bermuda National Weather to the skippers & crew before we left. Going out in Lake Michigan thundersqualls would be good practice for the Gulf Stream, though the last one I was in, up at the North end, the waves didn't amount to much. The 50 knots of wind blew the tops off them before they could build. I'm taking ski goggles or a snorkel facemask for next time, so as to be able to see.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

millyman01 said:


> I would like to cross the Gulf Stream in my Mac 22 this coming February. I am a little concerned about getting good weather windows both ways. The daily wave height history for the last few years would be helpful. Is there a website for this?


I'm assuming you're thinking of crossing the Florida Strait to the Bahamas, correct?

I can't imagine how a wave height history would be of any value in choosing a window, the local forecast will determine whether it's a go, or not...

the National Data Buoy Center is a good source of historical information, but unfortunately there are no reporting stations in the Stream in that area... So, ship reports and other anecdotal information is all one has to go by, and they can be highly unreliable - and I'm not aware of any place that such reports are collated, anyway...

For example, there was a thread here a few months ago about crossing the Stream on an ASA boat, and a couple of posters claimed to have made the crossing themselves in 22' seas...

Being as the forecast for the Straits of Florida today, with Isaac passing thru those waters and winds of 65 knots forecast, called for a maximum of seas in the 18' range, I tend to view such "observations" with just a tad of skepticism... (grin)

In February, simply monitor the current forecasts, and be prepared for the possibility of waiting for a LONG time to make such a crossing in your boat... This past winter, for example, with a strong and sustained easterly flow persisted for a week or two at a time, you likely would have either sat in Miami Beach for a couple of weeks, or perhaps abandoned your plan, and headed down thru the Keys, instead...


----------



## bvander66 (Sep 30, 2007)

Focus more on the period than hieght


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

The period in the gulf stream is always short less than 3 secs down here in Florida. The Gulf Stream does lay flat about once a month maybe twice during the winter months. So one can take any boat across. But like others have said, you need to wait a long time for a good weather window. Most of the time the wave height is in the 2-3 foot range during most of the month. With the short interval though it is a rough ride going to the Bahamas and not so bad with an east wind coming back to the US. One last thing to remember is the wave height is an average given by NOAA down here.
Most of the time, 95%, it is a motor sail across to the Bahamas. You will need to have enough fuel to motor about 12 hours in your boat. Not so sure your tanks will have that kind of capacity so you will have to find alternative methods to carry additional fuel.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> The period in the gulf stream is always short less than 3 secs down here in Florida.


Really? That is quite the chop. Does it get longer if it is not counter to the current?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I suppose that the wave height history could be used to ask yourself whether this is a passage you want to make at all. However, as said above, it won't help choosing your window.


----------



## Trailblazer (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm assuming Miami to Bimini is the goal.
I tried to cross from Miami to Bimini in my '81 Hunter 30 in the winter once, it was so choppy my passenger got deathly sea-sick and we had to turn around after only 10 miles or so. The winter wind typically blows 15 to 18 knots counter to the 3 - 3 1/2 knot current. The only time it blows with or beam-to the current is during a cold front and then the wind speed can easily be double. The crossing between Miami and Bimini is the narrowest part of the Florida Straights.... that's good because it is a short distance (47 miles)to travel...... that's bad because the Gulf Stream is funneled from 90 miles to 47 miles wide and kicks up the current there.
The comment about the fuel requirement is to be heeded..... you will, at best, be able to motor sail since the prevailing wind and the destination are the same direction.
The best time to cross, especialy in a small boat is in the summer when there will be periods of light wind and resulting flat sea conditions.
Allow plenty of time to catch a weather window, don't try the trip on a 2 week vacation.
Don't let the "Old Salts" talk you out of the trip, just go into it with both eyes open. Pick your weather. Travel with another boat
The Bahamas are a great adventure. Good luck.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Barquito said:


> Really? That is quite the chop. Does it get longer if it is not counter to the current?


The British have a great term for the Gulf Stream, "Dirty patch of water". The chop generally does not get longer here in southern Florida. It is 47 miles straight shot from Miami to Bimini. The Gulf Stream wall is only 5 miles from here at Key Biscayne and only a one mile from Bimini. So that is 41 miles as a crow files. However we sailboaters with an average speed say 5.5 knots are in the Gulf Stream for at least 10 hours due to the current taking you upstream around 15-20 miles depending on the strength of the current. Always take the Gulf Stream 90 degrees which down here in around a 110 degree heading. Don't try to fight the current by crabbing your heading into the current. It will only prolong your misery in the this dirty patch of water. I proved this out my first time crossing and it took me 14 hours of pure misery and solo at that. It was the only time I have been sea sick in 20 years.


----------



## millyman01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello Thank you all for the responses. I should have been more detailed with my question. The last few years I have spent every Feb. in the keys on my mac 22. If I could cross to Bimini and be able to get back in a week or two that would be fine. Last Feb there was twice periods of a week or so with seas too rough to try it. It seems a rough chop is harder on me than larger swells. The side to side swing keel movement seems to start flexing the whole center of the boat in a chop. It would be best in calm seas. So it did get me to wondering what percent of the time the stream is calmer


----------



## millyman01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you all for the responses. Just a quick note on the fuel question. I have 2 outboards so I always have a spare. I replaced the old motors with new 5 hp lawn mower engines. They use 1 quart an hour of gas. I carry about ten gallons with me. One motor will push me about 4 mph.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

millyman01 said:


> Thank you all for the responses. Just a quick note on the fuel question. I have 2 outboards so I always have a spare. I replaced the old motors with new 5 hp lawn mower engines. They use 1 quart an hour of gas. I carry about ten gallons with me. One motor will push me about 4 mph.


How did you replace an outboard engine with a lawn mower engine.
Pictures?
Do they fit under the power head cover?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

It's really very simple; don't even think of crossing in a northerly. It is a wind against the waves scenario; waves stand up like breakers on a beach and I've seen them higher than your boat between the Bahamas and FLA.
No amount of research or looking into past averages will do you any good; you must plan your voyage in real time.
Between Bimini and Lauderdale, the current AVERAGES 2.5 knots to the north, which you also need to consider. I've been in 8 knots plus at times and on one trip crossing East to West I had none at all; ended up in Miami beach instead of Lauderdale.
The Gulf Stream is not to be taken lightly, but that said, if you use due diligence, you can have a great trip.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

capta said:


> Between Bimini and Lauderdale, the current AVERAGES 2.5 knots to the north, which you also need to consider. I've been in 8 knots plus at times and on one trip crossing East to West I had none at all; ended up in Miami beach instead of Lauderdale.


More than EIGHT KNOTS of current in the Stream???

Hmmm, I'll buy that when I see it myself... (grin)


----------

